# Car shudders for a few seconds before going back to normal



## LouisRMA (6 mo ago)

I have a 2015 Nissan Sentra with 128000 kilometers on the odo. Oil and CVT oil was recently changed. Fuel pump was recently replaced as well, all OEM.

When parked overnight, the car starts up fine, then starts vibrating for a few seconds, around 4 and 5 seconds, then goes back to normal. Car runs fine otherwise, no check engine codes or lights anywhere on the dash.

What could be the problem? I hope its not expensive because i just wasted a couple hundred bucks replacing an otherwise perfectly fine and functioning fuel pump because the nipple outlet for some reason broke.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Sounds like either a leaky injector or head gasket that's dripping into one of the cylinders while the car is parked, then momentarily fouling the plug when you restart.


----------



## LouisRMA (6 mo ago)

Man, I hate this car. I'm going with a Toyota next time. Shit breaks like twigs for no reason at all. First it was the fuel pump, now its an injector prematurely leaking. Injectors last the whole lifetime of the car, not on this one apparently.

Do you think injector cleaners would fix this? Could it be the opening is held open by a stubborn piece of coal build-up?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

LouisRMA said:


> Do you think injector cleaners would fix this? Could it be the opening is held open by a stubborn piece of coal build-up?


Entirely possible. Nissan injectors are very reliable, but when we do have to replace them, it's usually from crud and not electrical or mechanical failure.


----------



## LouisRMA (6 mo ago)

Extremely thankful for your responses. I'll give cleaner additives a shot and come back with an update.


----------



## Oldcivicjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

Nissans, unlike Toyotas, are pretty picky about fuel, from what I see, any nissan that comes in with injector issues generally gets a steady diet of Costco discount 87 or some Valero 84, lol. Chevron, 76, mobile, shell or their equivalents, are STILL the only fuels to put in a car you want to last, complely ignore arco's claim to top tier out of hand. If you don't finish a tank inside 2 weeks, add a stabilizer when you fill up, or use 93 0% ethanol fuel and it will stay good for upto 90 days in the evap sealed enviroment of a modern fuel tank.


----------



## LouisRMA (6 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. I don't really understand anything you said because we only have two types of gasoline to choose from: 91 Octane and 95 Octane. The US gas stations have lots of options to choose from i wish we had here, but it is what it is.

Regarding the problem, i dont wanna jinx it but it seems to have fixed itself. I left the car sitting for almost 15 to 20 hours on two occasions and it started up fine with no shuddering or vibrations. Hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## Oldcivicjoe (Jun 21, 2021)

One says 8%ethanol, the other says 0%. There are still better suppliers, just need to find which ones, hint: it's usually the slightly more expensive one sadly.


----------

